# Pan-Colitis



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi all I am new to the site and have read alot of good information. One thing seems clear no one has found a true blue method of control..Let me tell you al little about myself and my journey. I started having frequent and urgent watery bowel movements about 4 years ago. It seemed that anything I ate went right through me. After about a year of seeing my doctor I was finally sent to have my Gall Bladder checked for disease. I was told after the test my gall bladder was not functioning and I had it removed. My life returned to normal for a period of time. As of last October I began having the same issues only this time it was happening for no apparent reason. It did not matter what I ate or did. I saw my Family doctor who diagnosed me with IBS. He recommended taking Immodium and increase my fiber intake. He also put me on Librax. Well that induced constpation which caused hemmoroids which I had never ever had. I stopped taking Immodium and just began dealing with it. I was having severe pain in the lower left side which was releived with a bowel movement. The pain got worse and most times had me crying and bent over for hours. I also became paraniod about having an accident. As you all are aware you have to know where every bathroom is and how to get to it the quickest. I am Police Officer and wear alot of extra attire which makes it extremely difficult to get busines done quickly when it comes time. I never know when it will strike and have had to cancel many activites because of the unknown. I returned to my Family doc and by then had lost over 40 pounds. I have never had any blood in my BM that I could see. Anyway I was finally sent for a Colonoscopy about two weeks ago. I was notified by MAIL 09/10/09 the results. The biopsies showed Colitis throughout my colon. Along with the results was a prescription for Asacol 400mg 3pills 3x a day. The letter stated "IF" effective I could lower the dose and follow up in 2-3 months. Are you kidding me?? I have spent hours looking at information on the web as I am sure we all have. I still have not filled the prescription because I am so afraid of the side effects and in some cases made symptoms worse. I have read about kidney failure and other dire effects regarding this med. I have been taking a good "live" probiotic that my Chiropractor suggested with the Librax and it appears to be helping. I only take 1 (probiotic)a day instead of 2 for fear of what it will do to me. I have read some material about Aloe. I found some info regarding it at molocure.com. I know it sounds to good to be true but when your scared and your quality of life is suffering you get sucked in. I saw on here some discussion about it but nothing difinitive. Is there a reputible site? Does it work? Has anyone had bad side effects from Asacol? I am so lost I could just scream. I want a life back and not have to worry about when or where it will strike. I will take any helpful information that will help me anf MY family that is also suffering. I am afraid if I dont get this under control soon I will not be able to continue working..Thank you all for your time.By: ColitisConfused


----------

